# Service entrance install with a new panel upgrade



## martinkulik (Jan 9, 2009)

I am upgrading service to a 150 amp service. The existing panel is installed right in front of house facing steps coming down so I know I have to install the panel 36 inches in clearence from the wall. I do not have too many options because the wall is on right side of the steps coming down as well as in front of the steps. The wall in front of the steps is only 30 inches from edge to edge so I have to install it on the right wall the way I draw it on the picture. I had a inspector coming out if he is going to allow me to give me 1 and half inch exception since it is 34 and half inches exactly to the edge of steps and he said he will, but i need to put the meter socket next to the panel and I am not sure if I can use LB in service entrance run between the meter in the corner of the building like I drw in the picture. Also, I am not sure if they going to measure to meter socket box distance from the wall or the main panel. Does anyone might know. Any help will help.
Thank you.


----------



## Dennis Alwon (May 9, 2009)

I would check with the POCO. They may have a problem with it but I elieve the NEC is Okay with it.


----------



## slowforthecones (Sep 13, 2008)

sounds like this is a san francisco city install from the looks of the photos. PGE would be ok with anything.. bunch of slackers there at PGE.


----------



## TOOL_5150 (Aug 27, 2007)

PG&E allows LB's in the service if they can be sealed. Sometimes they just dont care. I would call them, make sure its OK then go forward.

~Matt


----------



## lectricboy (Mar 11, 2009)

martinkulik said:


> I am upgrading service to a 150 amp service. The existing panel is installed right in front of house facing steps coming down so I know I have to install the panel 36 inches in clearence from the wall. I do not have too many options because the wall is on right side of the steps coming down as well as in front of the steps. The wall in front of the steps is only 30 inches from edge to edge so I have to install it on the right wall the way I draw it on the picture. I had a inspector coming out if he is going to allow me to give me 1 and half inch exception since it is 34 and half inches exactly to the edge of steps and he said he will, but i need to put the meter socket next to the panel and I am not sure if I can use LB in service entrance run between the meter in the corner of the building like I drw in the picture. Also, I am not sure if they going to measure to meter socket box distance from the wall or the main panel. Does anyone might know. Any help will help.
> Thank you.


My question is, why would you upgrade to 150 amp? The cost difference of 150 & 200 amp is minimal (if any at all)!!


----------



## martinkulik (Jan 9, 2009)

lectricboy said:


> My question is, why would you upgrade to 150 amp? The cost difference of 150 & 200 amp is minimal (if any at all)!!


I know but the PGE told me they won't allow me to put 200 because of their existing lines. They are due to major upgrade sometimes in future but not right now. I wanted to do 200 and could not do it.
Thank you.


----------



## martinkulik (Jan 9, 2009)

slowforthecones said:


> sounds like this is a san francisco city install from the looks of the photos. PGE would be ok with anything.. bunch of slackers there at PGE.


Thats right!!!


----------



## Jlarson (Jun 28, 2009)

Why even use an LB? I would just come in the side of the meter can with a Myers hub.


----------



## TOOL_5150 (Aug 27, 2007)

martinkulik said:


> I know but the PGE told me they won't allow me to put 200 because of their existing lines. They are due to major upgrade sometimes in future but not right now. I wanted to do 200 and could not do it.
> Thank you.


In SF, You should stay at 150A or less - going to 200 gets them riled up and could incur you some BIG costs. At 200 the city makes PGE involved and is a big mess. Basically - If you dont have to have 200, go with 150.

Just my 2 cents..

~Matt


----------



## John Peters (Jan 1, 2009)

It looks like the meter and panel are over the stairs and if so, that would not be allowed by the city inspector I'm sorry to say.


----------



## slowforthecones (Sep 13, 2008)

tell me more about the 150 vs. 200 and what more is involved for sf? I don't do much work in SF but may in the future.


----------



## TOOL_5150 (Aug 27, 2007)

slowforthecones said:


> tell me more about the 150 vs. 200 and what more is involved for sf? I don't do much work in SF but may in the future.


At 200A the city will most likely want an AIC letter from PG&E to state the AIC level to check against the equipment - which means involvement with their reps - known for being a PITA - and that means PG&E fees.

~Matt


----------



## Speedy Petey (Jan 10, 2007)

You guys have to be joking me about this 150 vs 200 issue. :blink:

200A is the gold standard of residential services, WHY would they make such an issue out of it. It's not like the load is going to go up just because of a service change. 

Each and every time I see something written about California it makes me SO glad I am over 3000 miles away. Although, the damage from the warped mentality can be felt via telepathy.


----------



## John Peters (Jan 1, 2009)

The gold standard may be true in California but that's not true in San Francisco, because we have natural air-conditioning, and it never snows so we'd never need more than 100 amps here. Of course there is always an exception for a huge house or in the old days some place that used all electric heat.

If PG&E were going to be required to provide 200 amps full load, they might have to increase the size of the Transformers overhead and/or underground and that's why they get the engineering department involved.


----------



## Jlarson (Jun 28, 2009)

Speedy Petey said:


> Each and every time I see something written about California it makes me SO glad I am over 3000 miles away. Although, the damage from the warped mentality can be felt via telepathy.


At least you have a couple thousand miles, I have like nothing.


----------



## jwjrw (Jan 14, 2010)

Jlarson said:


> At least you have a couple thousand miles, I have like nothing.


Yea but you fit right in with that bunch from cali....:whistling2::laughing:


----------



## Jlarson (Jun 28, 2009)

jwjrw said:


> Yea but you fit right in with that bunch from cali....:whistling2::laughing:


Nope, 

I'm not crazy 
I like guns
I don't smoke pot
I like chicks

Your argument is invalid


----------



## jwjrw (Jan 14, 2010)

Jlarson said:


> Nope, I'm not crazy




That is debatable and would depend on your definition of crazy.....:thumbsup:





Jlarson said:


> I like guns





So do many residents in cali....
(Hell the two biggest gun control advocates used to have ccw's to "protect themselves from right wing gun nuts" till they caught flack...now one is a deputized us marshall so she turned her ccw in...hypocrite all the way..)




Jlarson said:


> I don't smoke pot



Geeze and here I thought you were cool.....:blink:






Jlarson said:


> I like chicks





Sounds like a gay guy cover story to me....I love pu**y and tolerate chicks becuse they have it and I want it....



Jlarson said:


> Your argument is invalid




Really????? Seemed pretty convincing to miller and slick...:laughing:


----------



## Jlarson (Jun 28, 2009)

:laughing::laughing::laughing::laughing::laughing:



jwjrw said:


> Sounds like a gay guy cover story to me....I love pu**y and tolerate chicks becuse they have it and I want it


Chicks dig me



jwjrw said:


> Really????? Seemed pretty convincing to miller and slick...


Vic and miller, really? That's like getting the other residents of the crazy farm to agree I'm crazy.


----------



## jwjrw (Jan 14, 2010)

Jlarson said:


> :laughing::laughing::laughing
> 
> 
> 
> ...




:laughing::laughing:


----------



## Jlarson (Jun 28, 2009)

jwjrw said:


> :laughing::laughing:


See, you know I speak truth on all accounts.


----------



## jwjrw (Jan 14, 2010)

Jlarson said:


> See, you know I speak truth on all accounts.



So these chicks that dig you......are they the ones in the fat thread????:whistling2:


----------



## Jlarson (Jun 28, 2009)

jwjrw said:


> So these chicks that dig you......are they the ones in the fat thread????:whistling2:


:laughing::laughing::laughing::laughing: NO


----------



## Jlarson (Jun 28, 2009)

jwjrw said:


> Geeze and here I thought you were cool


I can be cool and above the law at the same time...


----------



## egads (Sep 1, 2009)

If you think about for a second, there is no better place to be a straight man than SFO.


----------



## guest (Feb 21, 2009)

egads said:


> If you think about for a second, there is no better place to be a straight man than SFO.


Why? I've been there and there are NO good-looking women there. :whistling2:

And you have to be careful 'cuz what you think is a chick may have a ....


----------

